

F-Script: Command-line Cocoa shell goes beta - troystribling
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2009/02/f-script-command-line-cocoa-shell-goes-beta.ars

======
Zev
If you're interested in F-Script, Nu ( <http://programming.nu/> ) is also
something worth looking into. Its got a Ruby-esque syntax and written in
Objective C. Fun language to mess around with.

~~~
rincewind
Don't you mean it has an S-expression syntax?

The article also got the syntax part wrong. The syntax of F-Script is
smalltalk's not Objective-C's. Objective-C's object semantics was influenced
by smalltalk, so F-Script looks _and_ feels like smalltalk.

